# Freezing whey?



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Can whey be frozen? I just hate the thought of pouring it down the drain. I have no pigs and my dogs are samll and can only drink so much. I did feed some to my tomato plants.
I've never used whey before but tried some in pancakes the other day with a dash of vanilla and it faintly tasted like cheese danish. :happy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

There is another thread on here about whey. I don't see why you couldn't freeze it. For me it is a good substitute for either milk or water.
I use it in bread, for making rice, soups, pasta, just lots of stuff. On the other thread I told how I can it for future use.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

We've frozen it in the beginning before we found other uses for it. Works fine!


----------

